# winlirc plugin für winamp



## xEllix (3. Juli 2006)

Ich hab'n Problem mit nem Plugin für Winamp.
Ich will Winamp mit meiner Fernbedinung steuern.
Ich hab das Plugin installiert und wenn ich mich als Admin anmelde geht es,
hab da auch die Funktionen für die Tasten eingestellt und es geht halt.
Aber wenn ich mich mit nem andern Benutzer anmelde geht das Plugin nich mehr.
Es wird zwar bei den einstellungen angezeigt, aber ich krieg ne komische Meldung wenn ich es anklicken will.

Nu krieg ich das nich hin das ich mit dem andern Benutzer auch Winamp per Fernbedinung steuern kann.
Kann mir ma jemand helfen?


----------

